# How do you get rid of cigarette odor from a car?



## e39 dave (Mar 27, 2007)

I am considering buying a BMW e60. I have found one car that I like. However, the previous owner smoked in the car. Is there any way of getting rid of the awful smell of cigarettes from the car's interior?


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

DrivePur Smok- is very effective at eliminating cigarette and other odors. It has the ability to penetrate, seek out and react with the components of tobacco smoke (tar and nicotine) dissolving and converting them into gaseous molecules without causing any damage to fabrics, materials or hard surfaces.

Allergen, Odour and Germ removal Systems - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/137621-allergen-germ-removal-systems.html#post1459219


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

Or try and find someone w an ozone generator


----------



## RJ (Dec 24, 2001)

*Clean Air*



e39 dave said:


> I am considering buying a BMW e60. I have found one car that I like. However, the previous owner smoked in the car. Is there any way of getting rid of the awful smell of cigarettes from the car's interior?


Detailers Domain (one of Bimmerfest sponsor) has a product called AQuartz Clean Air. It is a nano technology product that reacts in the presence of light and works well in cleaning out all sorts of odor. The only thing you need to be careful about it, is that it may fade dark surface. Check it out!!


----------



## chuck92116 (Nov 11, 2011)

Wad up a dryer sheet (Bounce) ad stuff in the ash tray.

It will absorb most odors. However, if the previous owner smoked a lot in the car, carpets/upholstery may need to be replaced to remove all the smoke damage.


----------



## BigWhup (Feb 11, 2007)

ZorbX, get it at Lowe's


----------



## the335 (Nov 14, 2012)

*urine odor in floor of my car*

The floor of my BMW smells like urine and I haven't the slightest idea how to get it out. I really need help with it. It smells bad.


----------



## TOGWT (May 26, 2004)

Un-Duz-It - is a concentrated, professional quality formula that utilizes enzymes to digest the bacteria, it utilizes bio-enzymes ***8211; the complex organic substances formed in the living cells of plants and animals ***8211; as catalysts for the decomposition of organic-related odours and stains. -It is effective on all water-safe surfaces including carpets, rugs, drapes, upholstery, mattresses, wood, plastic, clothing, vinyl, trash containers, concrete, tile and more. TOTL


----------



## AZDrPhil (Mar 22, 2011)

I rented an ozone machine from a local rental shop and ran it overnight inside the car. It did a pretty good job but when winter arrived and I turned on the heater it all came back worse than ever. I traded in the car the following day.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

You need to get a good detailer that has a O Zone machine...He can do a detail on the inside this includes cleaning the air ducts with a chemical that eliminates the odors that are trapped in there, then run the O Zone machine over night and that should take 99.9% of the odor.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

wash down entire interior with *ammonia solution*. Do a deep wet scrub of the carpet where smoke is absorbed and use a wet vac to pickup the water. Leave windows open forever and drive with the heater full blast. One day, the smell will be gone.


----------

